# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Cat

## successer777

Alright.  I am new Lucid Dreamer, I haven&#39;t even had any except like 3 or 5 DILDs which was long ago.  Anyhow,  I am trying to figure out which technique to start with.  I heard about a technique called CAT.  What is CAT?  And no I&#39;m not talking about your pet Fluffy.  ::|:

----------


## FreeOne

the CAT method (Cycle Adjustment Technique) is somthing ive wanted to try for quite awhile now, but since it requires sleep deprivation i havent had it on my list of things to try yet lol.   :Oops:  anyway before you start the method make sure you have a steady sleep scedual. the first week of the CAT method starts by setting your alarm clock 90 min before you usually wake up. when it rings, get out of bed cause you wont be getting back into it&#33; during the 90 min do frequent reality checks, like every 2-3 min.  You dont need to do reality checks the rest of the day if you dont want to.  Do that for a for a whole week.  on week 2 on the first day, start out by setting your alarm clock back to your normal waking time, but with the intention of waking up 90 min early.  You will be so used to doing reality checks during that 90 min. that you woke up on week one, that you are supposed to do one out of habit while you sleep during that time.  Then wala&#33; you&#39;re lucid&#33; the rest of week 2 is supposed to be spent alternating between waking 90 min. early and doing reality checks, and waking on regular time.  

That is the CAT method to my understanding. But i didnt make this up, so dont quote me on any of it.  google search it for the entire explanation.

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

ohh&#33;  This sounds like such a good idea&#33;&#33;
I&#39;m totally going for it&#33;

----------


## pablo

sounds interesting. umm so if i do these reality checks for 90 min in the morining i wont have to do any for the rest of the day?

----------


## Chaos

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_dreaming

Try going there.  It has info about every method you could think of and then some.  :smiley:

----------


## FreeOne

> sounds interesting. umm so if i do these reality checks for 90 min in the morining i wont have to do any for the rest of the day?[/b]



its not required but the more the merrier right? lol

oh and nice link chaos  :smiley:

----------

